# Jonathan Michael is Finally Here!! Pictures Added PG. 4



## S_a_m_m_y

after a very rough pregnancy Jonathan Michael is finally here born this morning at 340am weighing 9 lbs 7oz 21in 

Birth story in my pregnancy journal 
will update with pictures when we get home didnt bring the leads to the digital camera to upload pictures


----------



## tabitha561

Congrats! On your little boy! :):):):):)


----------



## MissFox

YAAAY!!!! So glad to hear he is here!!!

Can I be next?!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:

xXx


----------



## Canadianmom4

Congratulations!!! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new little man! :)


----------



## JeepGirl

Yay:happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## Macmad

Congrats! Looking forward to reading your story! xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations!


----------



## nullaby

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## cole2009

Congrats!!


----------



## Nataliexx

Congrats!!!


----------



## CheerCoach

Congrats!


----------



## Lucy0945

Congrats!


----------



## emme

congrats!


----------



## camerashy

awww congrats :) ....been dying to hear u have ur baby ;)

+ such a gr8 weight , well done u !!!


----------



## Savannah11

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see pics! X


----------



## kerryjayne21

Congratulations!x


----------



## scuffer

Congratulations! x


----------



## JJay

Congratulations!! x


----------



## tuppance

Congraaatulations!!


----------



## stomp110

Congratulations Hun xx


----------



## scottishvixen

Congratulations!


----------



## Nev23

Congrats xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kapow

Huge congratulations. xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!


----------



## bubba no.1

aww congrats on the arrival of your little prince :flower:


----------



## BabySeal

congrats sammy!


----------



## Spunky

Congrats! Do you know how his kidneys are now?


----------



## cgweegee

Congrats!


----------



## Divinebeauty

Congratulations hunny!!! so glad to hear he is finally here, and at a nice size too!!! Hope your doing well xox


----------



## Skye1

Congratulations :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Baby Jonathan Michael 
9lbs 7oz 21.5in
Born March 27, 2011 at 3:40am
 



Attached Files:







Baby Jonathan Michael 011.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 74









Baby Jonathan Michael 023.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 71









Baby Jonathan Michael 010.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 65









Baby Jonathan Michael 038.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 65









Baby Jonathan Michael 031.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 76


----------



## JeepGirl

What a little cutie!!!! Congrats again


----------



## Widget

Awww, he is so adorable... I love his beautiful dark hair. What a beautiful family!


----------



## Lallie

Congratulations, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Spunky

GREAT Pics! Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## Macmad

Great pictures! He's gorgeous. X


----------



## alynn6758

congrats sammy!!!


----------



## scuffer

He is gorgeous and you look amazing for someone who'd just gone through childbirth! x


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :)


----------



## shellbelly

He's beautiful congrats hunny xxx


----------



## camerashy

awww he is just gorgeous + u look great for just after having him in the pics :)

congrats again


----------



## wigglebump

Congrats xxxxx


----------



## BabySeal

Congrats again sammy! he is beautiful!


----------



## vtjess423

Congratulations!! :) He's adorable. And you look amazing for just giving birth! ;) Beautiful family.


----------



## kerryjayne21

Absolutely gorgeous little man!

I can believe how good you look too after having him! Wish I could look that well :D


----------



## Mother of 4

Aww...congrats :) He's a cutie :flower:


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations hun x


----------



## AshleyNichole

hes gorgeous congrats!


----------



## Shey

Aww congrats again Sammy! he is just so adorable


----------

